# هل توجد مادة حافظه بديلة للفورمالين؟؟؟



## The Exorcist (14 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
لا يخفى علينا جميعا اخواني وأخواتي ان مادة الفورمالين المستخدمه كمادة حافظة في الصابون انها مادة مسببة للسرطان وقد تم حضر استخدامها في بعض الدول
السؤال هو:
هل توجد مادة بديلة للفورمالين وآمنه في نفس الوقت نستطيع استخدامها كمادة حافظه للصابون؟؟
واذا لم يكن هناك بديل للفورمالين كم الكمية التي يجب ان اضيفها للصابون سواء صابون صحون او صابون أيادي

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا مقدما​


----------



## The Exorcist (15 أغسطس 2013)

السى اتش قال:


> بدائل الفورمالين لا حصر لها ولا عدد
> 
> المشكلة أنها غير متوافرة فى مصر سوى فى ثلاث أماكن وبأسعار فلكية.
> ​


طيب ممكن أسماء هذه المواد لو سمحت لاني في حاجة ماسة لمعرفتها وشكرا


----------



## yasircd (29 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي مادة السوربك اسيد (sorbic acid) مادة حافضة ممتازة ولكن سعرها ليس ممتازا


----------



## The Exorcist (31 أغسطس 2013)

yasircd قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي مادة السوربك اسيد (sorbic acid) مادة حافضة ممتازة ولكن سعرها ليس ممتازا



بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ولماذا لا تستخدمون سوربات البوتاسيوم فهي آمنة للاستخدام على الطعام؟؟؟

وما الذي يمنع من استخدام بنزوات الصوديوم أم انها لاتنفع في صناعة الصابون؟؟


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (9 سبتمبر 2013)

في علم الأعشاب نستخدم صبغة صمغ الجاوي كمادة حافظة تمنع تكون الخميرة والبكتريا والعفن .. ونستخدم زيت القرفة ايضا كمادة حافظة .. وتستطيع أن تستخدم قليل من حمض الليمون مع سوربات البوتاسيوم جرب وتأكد بنفسك ..


----------

